# Calgary Haze



## seven (Nov 17, 2005)

Took this awhile ago when you could vividly see the haze over Calgary, it was pretty gross. Nothing really photographically special about it, just a snapshot of the haze. I'm guessing Peanuts, cammyg (and any other Calgarians on here) saw it too. No post processing done, only a crop and resize.







Same day... a tractor's exhaust.


----------



## Eric. (Nov 17, 2005)

That's unfortunate we are starting to see that here in alberta! It's not a very satisfactory feeling about the environment. I guess we get what we deserve for all our trucks and plants we have now.


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 17, 2005)

Defintely saw that sad sight (I believe it was most of last week? Right before the chinook eh?)  Couldn't even see downtown when right outside the city limits!

On a happy note.  Did any Calgarians see the sunsets the last few days.  It seems I am always out at sunset time without my camera :|.  But they have been great lately.  Maybe I will be ready this weekend with our 16 degree weather (who-hoo!)


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow - makes you want to reach for a face mask. I have heard smog makes for a great looking sunset - all those particles in the air. :roll:


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 18, 2005)

I have family that live in Okatoks, it used to be that they could see downtown Calgary from their house.  Now, it's not too often that the air is clear enough.

The air in Edmonton is not pristine, but I've never seen smaug around downtown.  Probably because our downtown is not as big, and is not really the hub that Calgary's is.  Also, our downtown is close to the river valley, which keeps the fresh air flowing.


----------

